

Can Humans Fall in Love with Bots? - GuiA
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2013/11/her-film-spike-jonze-can-humans-fall-in-love-with-bots.html

======
jjaredsimpson
> Machines “can’t process infinity,” Spivack said. “Love, the experience of
> being in love, is one of those infinity kinds of things. It’s close to the
> experience of God, if there is such a thing. Or like chocolate. And I don’t
> think software or machines can do that. I don’t think they can ever do
> that.”

Groan. Dualism is stupid.

